# JD 210 Won't Start



## the professor (Sep 16, 2010)

I was mowing sideways on a steep hill, engine started slowing so I thought I was low on gas and the angle was keeping fuel from getting to the engine. I stopped, refilled and restarted. The engine started making a squealing sound, slowed and died and wouldn't restart. I got the mower back to a flat surface but now all that happens when I turn the key is a clicking sound.

Any ideas?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I have heard of engines losing oil pressure because of starvation due to engine being low on oil. If the engine is tipped during use, such as in your case, it's possible the engine may have seized. Hopefully not. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Also thinking the same BelarusBulldog.
Can you reach under motor and turn shaft by hand?


----------



## white1j0 (May 1, 2011)

Not sure if this is any help, but I have an X- Mark Lazer, and I had the same problem and I took it to the shop, they told me there was a switch that shuts down the engine when your on to great of an incline., also if thats not the problem, check your carborater bowl for oil, could have a leaky head gasket, good luck, ******


----------



## the professor (Sep 16, 2010)

It was low on oil when I checked after the fact. If 
It seized, what do I need to do?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

the professor said:


> It was low on oil when I checked after the fact. If
> It seized, what do I need to do?


 You maybe looking at a new engine. Depending on how much damage was done, how old the engine is ( hours ), cost of rebuild verses new install, are all things to be considered. Also the shape of your tractor, it maybe a good time to up grade. Just things to think about. Have you checked to see if your engine is seized? Bye


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Try this first: pull the plug and spray the combustion chamber with PB blaster - heavily- for a couple days - let it soak in good. Then try to gently hand turn the motor over and spray more PB blaster in. If youre lucky, it isnt permently seized. Theres no need to worry about the PB blaster, itll burn when its fired up. I also use that as a 'first start' for junker tractors when i drag em home to get em all oiled up with no dry start.

I accidentally did that with a briggs 11HP - i drained the oil to change the drain plug ( interfered with the steering link) and left it for a few days forgetting about it. I fired it up and ran it hard for a few minutes and realizing what i did - i shut it off- i did the PB blaster trick and i managed to save the motor with no ill effects.

Id suggest putting some lucas oil additive in the crankcase with fresh oil ( i use it in all my tractors) and to check the oil before mowing .


----------

